# Hasbean forum day



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Here is a small selection of the pics from the hasbean forum day on the 27th September ..

Ill link the whole album below if people want to see the rest ( there are. 50 odd in there ) . I've still got some clips to work on of the clover machine ,when I get a chance I'll post em up ...

Froggystyle finds the roaster of his dreams










Steve Leighton forgot to turn techno ( Gary **** ) to on ...










Inside the new slayer one group










Waiting for the cupping to begin

L-R

Xpenno, Jill, Geordieboy, Oopnorth , Yesrow, Phil104


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Want more of these events.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charlie overcomes his fear of the EK43 and embraces the emperors new clothes










And who left my pergtamp on the bench not on a cloth !!!!!!!

Dale Harris holds the crowd enthralled










The clover ,the rareist, most expensive soup making machine ever










Brew bar and magnetic über ...,










Where there's coffee drunk there are cups to be washed


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And the rest

http://s1073.photobucket.com/user/Mrboots2u/slideshow/hasbean


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That looks like a great day...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you for the great pictures (and captions), Mrboots - it was a great day and the pictures capture it vividly.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Short random clip from the day

Cupping, Slayer One Group , and the funkiest ginger drummer in the coffee roasting world...


----------



## Hardyboater (Feb 26, 2014)

Great pics. Must try and get myself to an event like this one day. So much to be learnt and to taste.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Man that slayer looks the mutts!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Great clip, thank you boots:

1. 'That's just too coffee' - shouldn't that be the CFUK slogan?

2. Why doesn't Steve look happy playing the drums (or was he actually playing the blues)?


----------

